
Ask HN: Im not the greatest developer, but I'm very good at shipping products - vuyani
What is your definition of a good balanced developer? And how would you go about achieving it?
======
formula1
My personal criteria

\- go as fast as you can

\- maximize likelyhood things wont break

\- keep things organized for reusability in the future

\- use popular technologies so that you can all "speak the same language" when
collaborating with a team

\- always strive to be capabale of anything.

I do it by building stuff

